# Man, aren't ya glad we've got...



## micah wotring (Nov 21, 2016)

Concrete
Stainless Steal
Chickens
YouTube
BYH
BYC
Pizza
Moms
Brothers

Finish this...


----------



## luvmypets (Nov 21, 2016)

Bagels 
Nutella
Sheep


----------



## TAH (Nov 21, 2016)

Sisters, (no sisters on the list
Dogs,
Tools


----------



## NH homesteader (Nov 21, 2016)

Goats! 
Internet
Heat (is wicked cold here) 
Kids.  Of the human variety.


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 21, 2016)

A recliner
computers
cell phones
a home
some land
fair health
friends
...


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Nov 21, 2016)

(duh) CHOCOLATE!!!! 

WINE!

Hot Tubs!

BACON!

Dads

Motorized Transportation

Generators

Good neighbors

...


----------



## TAH (Nov 21, 2016)

Guns
Fencing 
Stock trailers
four wheeler
...


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Nov 21, 2016)

The Holy Bible
Food
Shelter
Clothes
....and ALL the men and women that Serve and Sacrifice for the ability to Enjoy all the Other stuff!!


----------



## TAH (Nov 21, 2016)

CntryBoy777 said:


> The Holy Bible


That is by far the most important.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 21, 2016)

Washing machine
Dryer
Dishwasher
Freezer
Refrigerator
Pressure canner and jars
Cordless Drill and circle saw
Grandchildren
TRACTOR!!!


----------



## TAH (Nov 21, 2016)

Chainsaw
Water
Hoses


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Nov 21, 2016)

Baymule said:


> Grandchildren


X about a MILLION!!


----------



## Baymule (Nov 21, 2016)

Cookies


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Nov 21, 2016)

MUSIC


----------



## micah wotring (Nov 21, 2016)

Country Music for when you hit a hard day (or I guess even a good day  )
Kind, Encouraging, Internet friends
A Wood Stove
Clouds, I mean, how boring would it be if everything was blue all the time. And yeah, I know how it moves water and all but they're nice to look at.
Impact drivers
Color vision, man you color-blind people are missing out!


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 21, 2016)

Coffee 
Washing machines 
Indoor plumbing - especially showers and toilets 
Electricity


----------



## NH homesteader (Nov 21, 2016)

Oh.  Coffee...  Wow how did I miss that one? 

Snowplows and snowblower my back thanks you


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Nov 21, 2016)

Deodorant


----------



## NH homesteader (Nov 21, 2016)

Bees! What would the world be without bees!?


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Nov 21, 2016)

Elastic, lol!


----------



## TAH (Nov 21, 2016)

Money


----------



## micah wotring (Nov 21, 2016)

TAH said:


> Money


Haha, yeah, that sure comes in handy when you get in a pinch. XD


----------



## TAH (Nov 21, 2016)

micah wotring said:


> Haha, yeah, that sure comes in handy when you get in a pinch. XD


I was thinking about it but pretty much everything that has been mentioned would not be able to be done without money.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Nov 21, 2016)

Well if it weren't for the Willingness of the Dedication of ALL that 'Plan, Organize, and Cook' for the others to Enjoy...we'd all be eating Cold cut Sandwiches and chips and dip... it is truly Amazing with how so many can fix so Much and seem to Enjoy the Preparations....and laughing at a room full of people just 'Rolling, Moaning, and Snoring'....when ya step in and ask if anyone wants Dessert..... sure do Wish ALL a Great day....no matter How ya observe it!!


----------



## Baymule (Nov 21, 2016)

Iced sweet tea!

Adjustable beds with massage

Central air, heat and ceiling fans


----------



## TAH (Nov 21, 2016)

Ice cream
Friends


----------



## norseofcourse (Nov 22, 2016)

Fiber festivals and friends

and everything else mentioned (except I'd trade coffee for tea    )


----------



## micah wotring (Nov 22, 2016)

Dads
Pistols
Graduations XD (Can't wait)
Parties
and I know someone already said this but it's worth saying it again, Coffee


----------



## OneFineAcre (Nov 22, 2016)

Zip Ties
Duct Tape


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Nov 22, 2016)

BABY PIGGIES!!   (found 'em this morning!)


----------



## Alexz7272 (Nov 22, 2016)

Airplanes!
Boats! 

Some of us would be stuck elsewhere without these inventions


----------



## TAH (Nov 22, 2016)

Tv
I don't watch tv very often but I don't mind a good movie.
Ducktape
And bailing twine


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 22, 2016)

Has anyone mentioned:
Hammers
Nails
chain saws


----------



## TAH (Nov 22, 2016)

Latestarter said:


> chain saws


Yes


----------



## misfitmorgan (Nov 22, 2016)

baling equipment

 and most important.....my drug of choice

*DR PEPPER
*
and dogs if no one said it


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Nov 22, 2016)

And if no one has mentioned 
BEST FRIENDS!!!
@LukeMeister


----------



## TAH (Nov 22, 2016)

Knifes


----------



## LukeMeister (Nov 23, 2016)

LIZARDS!
Rabbits
Our 2nd amendment
@Poka_Doodle XD
Thanksgiving!


----------



## NH homesteader (Nov 23, 2016)

X2 to the 2nd amendment.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Nov 28, 2016)

X3 
I understand it's importance even though I've felt the down side


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Jan 7, 2017)

Jesus
Goat kids that bring a smile to your face


----------



## TAH (Jan 7, 2017)

Warm weather (don't get me wrong I like the cold but I miss the summer)

Family


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Jan 7, 2017)

Dogs that love you back...


----------



## micah wotring (Jun 7, 2017)

ZIP TIES! They keep the world together...


----------



## Baymule (Jun 7, 2017)

Pallets and cow panels!!


----------



## Sourland (Jun 19, 2017)

Sunsets

Rainbows


----------



## BunnyBoxHop (Jul 8, 2017)

God
Siblings
Moms and Dads
Jeeps
BYC
BYH
Animals
Humor
Memes
A roof over our heads
And.....

THE SOUTHERN ACCENT AND THE SOUTHERN WORDS!!!!!!! "Yeehaw!"


----------



## Pastor Dave (Jul 8, 2017)

A good, dry, warm house to come in on a cold evening after being out working, with the smell of supper awaiting me.

A good humid-free, cool house to come in on a hot day after being out working, while carrying in the grilled food.

The smell of food!

Love, God, Country, Family

Smell of mowed hay

Getting the last bale stacked in the barn/shed

Crawling into bed exhausted and sinking in, relaxing tense muscles, and just falling completely asleep before even knowing it
.


----------



## BunnyBoxHop (Jul 8, 2017)

I LOVE the last one!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Jul 8, 2017)

*Jesus*!
A family
Today - we are not promised tomorrow
3 meals a day
Books
Goats
And much, much more!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jul 9, 2017)

The third one just hits hard to me...


----------

